# Worst Injuries While Creating your Suit?



## mysticfyre (Aug 9, 2013)

Help me feel better- what have you managed to do to yourself while working on your suit?

Last night, I dropped a large blob of hot glue on my middle finger. In a panic, I ripped it off and off came my skin.  It hurts so bad!


----------



## Misomie (Aug 10, 2013)

I made a stupid error and brushed my hand over some freshly laid hot glue. I got a second degree burn. It hurt sooooo bad. Even ice water didn't help for long.


----------



## Teal (Aug 10, 2013)

Burned myself repeatedly with hot glue and dropped an exacto knife and it went into my knee.
Stabbed myself on needles and nearly lost an eye when the machine's needle broke.


----------



## Tao (Aug 10, 2013)

Poked my eye with a magic marker. Burnt myself with hot glued. Stapled my finger to the mask. Heat exhaustion. Tore my anus.


----------



## Teal (Aug 10, 2013)

Tao said:


> Poked my eye with a magic marker. Burnt myself with hot glued. Stapled my finger to the mask. Heat exhaustion. Tore my anus.


 I know how that last one happened :3c


----------



## Willow (Aug 11, 2013)

It wasn't for a fursuit but a kigu which is pretty similar.

But I've stabbed myself with my sewing needles and straight pins multiple times and drawn blood on several of those occasions.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 11, 2013)

Tao said:


> Poked my eye with a magic marker. Burnt myself with hot glued. Stapled my finger to the mask. Heat exhaustion. Tore my anus.



...How did that first one happen? Color me curious.

I haven't got to work on a fursuit yet, but I'm sure I'll find some way to hurt myself, if my stuffed animal projects are any indication. I know I've jabbed myself with needles to the point of bleeding, but who hasn't? 

I think the worst injury I've had was actually just from cleaning my shears. I was rubbing my new cloth shears with some tissue paper, but I pressed so hard that they cut through the paper and my skin. OUCH. It didn't stop bleeding for a good while, too. But hey, at least I know my shears are nice and sharp. >>;

Wanna know the worst injury I've seen happen to someone else? In sewing class, my teacher was helping me with something, when I heard my friend across the room say, "I need help..."
The teacher asked, "Are you bleeding?"
"Yes..."

...Apparently she had managed to jam the machine needle _through her finger_. She was scared to pull the needle out, but afterwards she seemed fine. I thought it was strange how calm she seemed (although she was probably freaking out inside). She wasn't yelling or screaming, or anything. She did drop the class after that, though. :c


----------



## Saga (Aug 11, 2013)

After I put on the fursuit I accidentally fell into a kiddie pool of gasoline and then tripped into a firepit. True story.


----------



## powderhound (Aug 11, 2013)

Saga said:


> After I put on the fursuit I accidentally fell into a kiddie pool of gasoline and then tripped into a firepit. True story.



What about fire and fursuits? They seem like they would be amazingly flammable and I see people goofing off around open flames all the time. Anyone know of one that's gone poof? I imagine that could be a bad deal unless faux fur fabrics have some flammability standard they must meet.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 15, 2013)

powderhound said:


> What about fire and fursuits? They seem like they would be amazingly flammable and I see people goofing off around open flames all the time. Anyone know of one that's gone poof? I imagine that could be a bad deal unless faux fur fabrics have some flammability standard they must meet.


I would think that the acrylic in the fur would just kind of melt, rather than burn. I don't think they'd burst into flame, but you'd probably get some nasty burns if the stuff melted to your skin. Yowch.


----------



## septango (Aug 16, 2013)

I was recently experimenting for a suit and shut the skin of my palm in a vice and got blood blisters up my hand

an I accidentally inhaled a fistfull of flour once 

other than that the standard cuts and burns


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 16, 2013)

i swed my hand to the fur and didnt know it until i went to turn the fabric. I dont have a lot of feeling in my right hand :I


----------



## jorinda (Aug 16, 2013)

Same as everyone - get hot glue on hand, tear off part of the skin, get hot glue on that same area ten minutes later.
And i cut myself several times while cutting the plastic mesh.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 16, 2013)

Gluing my fingers together on accident is really, really annoying but well worth the savings of several hundred dollars, though I may get mine done professionally later. I think the main thing I had to deal with was psychological, mainly over this being my first time wearing a fursuit head. But then I picked up a book on travel anxiety and realized that this really is no different than traveling to a foreign country- I am ready to join that most dedicated of Furries and get my fursuit.


----------



## KimbaSnowpaw (Aug 22, 2013)

I've done many of the standard ones; poked myself with needles, cut myself with a knife, burned myself with hot glue.  When I was making my first suit, and I was shaping the foam for the head, I would usually sit cross-legged on the floor to work on it.  It was a hot day so I was wearing shorts, and my hot glue gun had been plugged in for quite a while, so it was at maximum temperature.  I missed the foam and a big glob of glue fell on my calf, burning the crap out of me.  Unfortunately, my first reaction was to clap my hand to my leg, causing my palm to get burnt too.  And that's how I learned to always wear pants while hot glueing, and preferably work on a table so any dropped glue lands on the table instead of on me.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 23, 2013)

The usual - stabbed myself with sewing needles, burned with hot glue.

Burned myself on the light on a sewing machine once too. And sliced open my finger while cutting out a resin blank using one of those tools they use in hospitals to take off casts.

My instinct when I spill hot glue all over my hands has never been to rip it off, strangely. I always find myself rubbing it in and waiting until it has cooled to take it off.


----------

